

How To Shrink A City - tommynazareth
http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/09/05/how_to_shrink_a_city/

======
Sukotto
Link to single page:
[http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/09/05/...](http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/09/05/how_to_shrink_a_city/?page=full)

I _hate_ having to click a bunch of times to view a single article

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Even better, a link to a single page version without the adds, scripts and
popups:

[http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/09/05/...](http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/09/05/how_to_shrink_a_city?mode=PF)

------
ahi
This line of thinking is about ten years too late for Detroit. At this point,
I don't think the city even has the resources to manage its decline. They're
struggling just to keep the whole city from going up in flames.

------
tommynazareth
This is an exciting problem space for the right entrepreneur. I'd be wary of
dealing with government, because then you have political issues in addition to
business issues, but I'm sure it's nice to have government contracts ;)

